# beunruhigende kernel meldung [solved]

## Treborius

```

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: swapper: page allocation failure. order:1, mode:0x20

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P        W   2.6.38-gentoo-r6-alix #9

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Call Trace:

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c106950d>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x4ad/0x650

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c108585e>] ? cache_alloc_refill+0x2ae/0x470

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c1085a92>] ? __kmalloc+0x72/0xa0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c1229219>] ? __alloc_skb+0x49/0x100

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<d00c504e>] ? ath_rxbuf_alloc+0x1e/0x80 [ath]

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<cfff9095>] ? ath_rx_tasklet+0x615/0x15b0 [ath9k]

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c103ef51>] ? sched_clock_local.clone.1+0x41/0x170

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c10220bd>] ? enqueue_task_rt+0x1d/0x120

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c10221ea>] ? enqueue_task.clone.127+0x2a/0x60

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<cfff7274>] ? ath9k_tasklet+0x64/0x120 [ath9k]

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c102aba9>] ? tasklet_action+0x39/0x70

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c102b09c>] ? __do_softirq+0x6c/0xd0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c102b030>] ? __do_softirq+0x0/0xd0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: <IRQ>  [<c102b1c5>] ? irq_exit+0x65/0x70

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c1004215>] ? do_IRQ+0x35/0x90

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c1002ef0>] ? common_interrupt+0x30/0x40

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c100850c>] ? default_idle+0x2c/0x40

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c10015f4>] ? cpu_idle+0x74/0x90

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: [<c138c5f0>] ? start_kernel+0x281/0x287

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Mem-Info:

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: DMA per-cpu:

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Normal per-cpu:

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: CPU    0: hi:   90, btch:  15 usd:  84

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: active_anon:11061 inactive_anon:12313 isolated_anon:0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: active_file:14113 inactive_file:14172 isolated_file:0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: unevictable:0 dirty:663 writeback:353 unstable:0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: free:985 slab_reclaimable:5358 slab_unreclaimable:2492

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: mapped:3344 shmem:584 pagetables:406 bounce:0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: DMA free:1076kB min:124kB low:152kB high:184kB active_anon:876kB inactive_anon:2608kB active_file:4824kB inactive_file:5016kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:15800kB mlocked:0kB di

rty:308kB writeback:80kB mapped:1304kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:1344kB slab_unreclaimable:88kB kernel_stack:40kB pagetables:40kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 229 229

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Normal free:2864kB min:1876kB low:2344kB high:2812kB active_anon:43368kB inactive_anon:46644kB active_file:51628kB inactive_file:51672kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:235392kB mlocked:0kB dirty:2344kB writeback:1332kB mapped:12072kB shmem:2336kB slab_reclaimable:20088kB slab_unreclaimable:9880kB kernel_stack:704kB pagetables:1584kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:9 all_unreclaimable? no

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: DMA: 269*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1076kB

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Normal: 716*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 2864kB

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 29744 total pagecache pages

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 874 pages in swap cache

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Swap cache stats: add 15150, delete 14276, find 8958/9845

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Free swap  = 1946376kB

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Total swap = 1959924kB

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 63392 pages RAM

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 1600 pages reserved

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 39078 pages shared

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: 33126 pages non-shared

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: skbuff alloc of size 3872 failed

```

weiss wer damit was anzufangen? das zuwenig speicher in der kiste ist, weiss ich (lässt sich aber nicht erweitern)

und warum benutzt er nicht einfach swap?

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Free swap  = 1946376kB

Oct 25 12:00:53 ponyslaystation kernel: Total swap = 1959924kB

kernel ist 2.6.38-r1-gentoo, ich werde diese woche mal den kernel updaten, vielleicht bringt das was.

das system läuft trotz den meldungen übrigens 24/7 ohne weitere probleme

update : scheint ein memory-leak im ath9k modul zu sein (laut google)

würde auch die sache mit dem swap erklären, glaube kaum das speicher, welcher von modulen benutzt wird, 

ausgelagert werden kann

werde wohl erstmal ein kernel update versuchen

----------

## Treborius

also ein update auf 3.0.6 hatte erstmal nichts gebracht

aber in diesem thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899896.html

habe ich den tip bekommen die network-puffer zu erhöhen

mit den werten

```

net/core/rmem_max = 8738000

net/core/wmem_max = 6553600

net/ipv4/tcp_rmem = 8192 873800 8738000

net/ipv4/tcp_wmem = 4096 655360 6553600

vm/min_free_kbytes = 65536

```

habe ich gestern gut 20GB vom router gezogen, und die fehlermeldung taucht nichtmehr auf

----------

